# Must read



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/index.php?app=members&module=list&max_results=20&sort_key=posts&sort_order=desc&filter=ALL

slackers


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Try it again Marty.....its doing the crosslink thing again.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Try it again Marty.....its doing the crosslink thing again.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's weird, went right to where I wanted it to go when I just checked. Right to the post count, I'm leading by like 900 posts









Try this without their link: www.haytalk.com/forums/index.php?app=members&module=list&max_results=20&sort_key=posts&sort_order=desc&filter=ALL

Copy the link and paste into a new tab. I haven't encountered the cross link thing yet, but I also always right click on links and open in new tabs.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Overachieving Marty? Need a new category -- Supreme Haymaster Extraordinaire

Glad to hear you got some of that rain the past weekend. I got .10, hoping tomorrow brings some relief.

Take care/Be Safe


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I am amongst great company! Perhaps I should be glad it's not by quality! Lol. Nitram


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

downtownjr said:


> Overachieving Marty? Need a new category -- Supreme Haymaster Extraordinaire
> 
> Glad to hear you got some of that rain the past weekend. I got .10, hoping tomorrow brings some relief.
> 
> Take care/Be Safe


Yeah, I'm slacking here, from my MMORPG days and from the last website I had admin rights on, I had over 7000 posts.

Got 2 inches at home, supposedly some claim 3.5" inches in town where they had a LOT of tree damage, 1 inch seven miles south of us on a 160 acre farm we rent and .6" on a 175 acre farm well into the county south of us. Seven or eight miles North of us on known seriously droughty soils they got four tenths of a inch.


----------

